# 101 Reasons To ‘Strongly Dislike’ Being an Uber Driver



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Let's create a list of gripes! Come on and vent.

I'll start with #1, then the next poster lists #2, and so on...

*1.) Drive thrus!!!! The answer is "NO!!!!" *I will not sit in this drive thru line for 15mins for free on a minfare! Wtf?! Screw over an eager Eats Driver if you want McDonalds at 3am.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

2. Fixing what ain’t broken (new app).


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

3. Picking up pax. ANY PAX!!!


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Body odor.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Disgusting smelly drunks.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Pool, express pool even worse.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Door slamming! AHHHH


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

"I don't know why the app always tells people to pick me up here."

- pax who use GPS for pickup location and don't check to see if it actually makes sense / fix it


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

9. Pax scaming to get free rides while the driver gets deactivated.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

10.) “But all the other drivers let me do it!”


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

11. "You guys get like 80% of the money, right?"


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> 9. Pax scaming to get free rides while the driver gets deactivated.


This Is The One That should be highlighted!
Pax scamming to get free rides while the driver gets deactivated!


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

pax think 4 stars means almost perfect
uber thinks 4 stars means fire this driver


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Uber "support" worst I've ever experienced as either employee or customer


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Sit somewhere near a hotel at 4am for three hours hoping for a good airport run. Find out all the noob drivers a mile down are getting all of them even though you are closer. 

Driving for Uber sucks.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

15. Pax who immediately decided the moment they got into yor car were going to screw you over with a 1* rating just because they can.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

16. Pax who change the destination to the opposite direction when you're running a destination filter (and that's the only reason you accepted the request).


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Adults letting kids under 18 use their account. So I get a ping leave my house, drive 6 miles and have to cancel with no cancel fee and drive back home for nothing, wasting my time and gas.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Keeps getting better.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

18.) "You're going to have to wait-I'm not ready! You weren't supposed to be here yet." (The F'n app lets you track me in REAL TIME!!!!! Have fun waiting for another Driver to accept your call and NOT cancel!)

19.) [the flipside to #18]. "I ordered my ride late AF, I'm late to work now!!!! so I'm going to blame YOU for my failure to manage mylife like an adult, Uber Driver!"


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Can I drink beer in the car.
no
But they let me in Miami
this is not Miami. 

2 other rides/ idiots walked into my car with cups of beer. They must have mistaken my hatchback for a limo where you can drink champagne in the back.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

21. _"Hey, I see that you're on your way. Can you hurry? I don't want to miss my flight."_.........(sound of driver cancelling ride).


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Adults letting kids under 18 use their account. So I get a ping leave my house, drive 6 miles and have to cancel with no cancel fee and drive back home for nothing, wasting my time and gas.


But you do get cancellation fee just let it time out 5 min then "rider no show" then message Oob tell them Unaccompanied Minor and Fraudulent Account. You will get your No Show fee at least.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> But you do get cancellation fee just let it time out 5 min then "rider no show" then message Oob tell them Unaccompanied Minor and Fraudulent Account. You will get your No Show fee at least.


Now I know that but the first time it happened I didn't. It's still a waste of time, plus they will probably dispute it and lie and say an adult was with them or they were a teacher if at a school you know how a lot of pax as lying scum.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

20. Pax who orders Uber X knowing you drive a small compact but pax weighs more than your car. Even worse, there are multiple OVERSIZED pax wanting to cram themselves into a corolla.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Let's create a list of gripes! Come on and vent.
> 
> I'll start with #1, then the next poster lists #2, and so on...
> 
> *1.) Drive thrus!!!! The answer is "NO!!!!" *I will not sit in this drive thru line for 15mins for free on a minfare! Wtf?! Screw over an eager Eats Driver if you want McDonalds at 3am.


Top Excellent Thread!


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

21. Driving for 1970s taxi prices.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

22. Driving for 1870s horse and buggy prices.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

23. College students: "can we fit just one more". "Johnny boy will get in the trunk"


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Can I drink beer in the car.
> no
> But they let me in Miami
> this is not Miami.
> ...


Really you worried about this Florida law exempts you from open container laws when you are a drive for hire unless pax is underage!

There are far bigger hassles.

24. Calling me one second after your request to give me the address you entered in the app! Thanks I can read I really appreciate having to take your call during a u turn on the highway!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Enigma247 said:


> Really you worried about this Florida law exempts you from open container laws when you are a drive for hire unless pax is underage!
> 
> There are far bigger hassles.
> 
> 24. Calling me one second after your request to give me the address you entered in the app! Thanks I can read I really appreciate having to take your call during a u turn on the highway!


Wrong, that's only if you have a commercial driver's license. Uber drivers only need regular licenses to drive


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ask a cop ask a lawyer ask a judge. I asked em all. Do your research


Lee239 said:


> Wrong, that's only if you have a commercial driver's license. Uber drivers only need regular licenses to drive


Ask a cop ask a lawyer ask a judge. I asked all 3. Better yet look up the statute. Do your research amigo.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Enigma247 said:


> Ask a cop ask a lawyer ask a judge. I asked em all. Do your research
> 
> Ask a cop ask a lawyer ask a judge. I asked all 3. Better yet look up the statute. Do your research amigo.


All 3 of the either lied to you or didn't know the law.

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...te&URL=0300-0399/0316/Sections/0316.1936.html
(a) A passenger of a vehicle in which the driver is operating the vehicle pursuant to a contract to provide transportation for passengers and such driver holds a valid commercial driver license with a passenger endorsement issued in accordance with the requirements of chapter 322;


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> All 3 of the either lied to you or didn't know the law.
> 
> http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...te&URL=0300-0399/0316/Sections/0316.1936.html
> (a) A passenger of a vehicle in which the driver is operating the vehicle pursuant to a contract to provide transportation for passengers and such driver holds a valid commercial driver license with a passenger endorsement issued in accordance with the requirements of chapter 322;


Problem with what you are providing is that the passenger is responsible not the driver! Check the correct information. If the pax gets arrested I record it post it on YouTube for a few thousand hits and laugh about it the rest of the week.

Great stories equal great tips!

They can drink in my car all night! Just don't spill I always report for cleaning fees!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Enigma247 said:


> Problem with what you are providing is that the passenger is responsible not the driver! Check the correct information. If the pax gets arrested I record it post it on YouTube for a few thousand hits and laugh about it the rest of the week.
> 
> Great stories equal great tips!
> 
> They can drink in my car all night! Just don't spill I always report for cleaning fees!


Until he throws the beer on you and blames you and throws the cup or can in the front seat and blames you.

and people like you is why Uber drivers get a bad rep.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Too much freedom, miss having a boss
What to do with my alarm clock???
Having extra money leads me to poor shopping decisions


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Too much freedom, miss having a boss
> What to do with my alarm clock???
> Having extra money leads me to poor shopping decisions


What's this thing you call "alarm clock"?


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Can't believe pukers weren't in the top 10...

#28. Obviously drunken pax who assure you they're alright but puke in your car anyway.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

29. Do you have an aux cord? Can I play my music? (Proceeds to play degenerate rap music and wants to bump the volume up all the way).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

30. High deductible combined with a lack of responsibility when driver is involved in an accident.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

31.) Watching the miles, wear, and stains build up rapidly on my once-lovely car.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Depressing thought that Support employee's in the Phillipines make more money than many American drivers after factoring driving expenses.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Having to get off the couch
Having to wear clothes...not work clothes, just something legal



Jufkii said:


> Depressing thought that Support employee's in the Phillipines make more money than many American drivers after factoring driving expenses.


Support employees in PH

Speak AT LEAST 2 languages
Well educated
Long hours/ fixed schedule
Special needs clients


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Support employees in PH
> 
> *Speak AT LEAST 2 languages*
> *Well educated*
> ...


*Those are lies!*

Support employees are NOT well educated, and the evidence shows with the canned messages. Canned messages are sent, because the sender's English skills are Sub-Par. Sub-Par English skills demonstrates the inability to communicate in the written language. Moreover, the sender cannot write English grammar correctly, which proves the fallible nature of Uber Support!

Uber Support needed me to rephrase my question multiple times over the phone, and I suspect they were sending the questions through a database for queried responses.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *Those are lies!*
> 
> Support employees are NOT well educated, and the evidence shows with the canned messages. Canned messages are sent, because the sender's English skills are Sub-Par. Sub-Par English skills demonstrates the inability to communicate in the written language. Moreover, the sender cannot write English grammar correctly, which proves the fallible nature of Uber Support!
> 
> Uber Support needed me to rephrase my questions multiple times over the phone, and I suspect they were sending the questions through a database for queried responses.


Try responding in Tagalog


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Try responding in Tagalog


It's not up to me to learn another language as I have fulfilled my university's requirements to earn a CIS business degree! My second language is programming, per degree requirements.

Uber Technologies outsourced the call centers to third world countries, because they are slave herders. Slave herders outsource to avoid constitutional laws that protect its' citizens!

*Translated:*

Hindi lamang sa akin na matuto ng ibang wika dahil natupad ko ang mga kinakailangan ng unibersidad upang kumita ng degree ng negosyo sa CIS! Ang pangalawang wika ko ay programming, bawat kinakailangan sa degree.

Uber Technologies outsourced ang mga sentro ng tawag sa mga bansa sa ikatlong mundo, dahil ang mga ito ay alipin sa mga herders. Alipin ang mga herders outsource upang maiwasan ang mga batas sa konstitusyon na nagpoprotekta sa 'mga mamamayan nito!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *Those are lies!*
> 
> Support employees are NOT well educated, and the evidence shows with the canned messages. Canned messages are sent, because the sender's English skills are Sub-Par. Sub-Par English skills demonstrates the inability to communicate in the written language. Moreover, the sender cannot write English grammar correctly, which proves the fallible nature of Uber Support!
> 
> Uber Support needed me to rephrase my questions multiple times over the phone, and I suspect they were sending the questions through a database for queried responses.


You dont understand how corporations work. Generally, all large corporations write canned responses that are approved by a legal team and can be sent in most cases.
Personalized responses must be reviewed by a manager, or legal team, before being sent. This is to protect the corporation not because they dont hire Americans.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TBone said:


> You dont understand how corporations work. Generally, all large corporations write canned responses that are approved by a legal team and can be sent in most cases.
> Personalized responses must be reviewed by a manager, or legal team, before being sent. This is to protect the corporation not because they dont hire Americans.


There are countless threads on this forum, where drivers have been sent canned messages that have nothing to do with their concerns. Uber Support does not understand emails from drivers, so Uber Support does not have the capacity to do the job they are supposed to be doing, thus scamming the drivers to think they even actually get support.

Uber Support is MENTALLY ******ED!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> There are countless threads on this forum, where drivers have been sent canned messages that have nothing to do with their concerns. Uber Support does not understand emails from drivers!


They understand completely however there are too many unique problems that can happen to drivers that they cannot anticipate everything. Its a case of this letter sounds close enough so send it. Many times probably sent to get you to go away.
Its that, or you wait for an uncanned response to be written then approved by management.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> There are countless threads on this forum, where drivers have been sent canned messages that have nothing to do with their concerns. Uber Support does not understand emails from drivers!


The record for me was 7 different canned messages that didn't address my concern one time. I merely wanted to know where the closest Green light Hub was to my city. Toggling airplane mode off and on from my phone as suggested by Support wasn't exactly helpful.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Purpose of support is to minimize Uber costs while keeping customers happy. Calls are a cost


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Purpose of support is to minimize Uber costs while keeping customers happy. Calls are a cost


If Uber would complete a Cost-Benefit Analysis on driver resilience and retention, then it would in-source fluent English call centers!

In Chattanooga, I know of at least a half of dozen call centers here that have multinational corporations over them. The call takers don't get paid much, but at least they are knowledgeable with creating solutions to problems.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

32. Base rate rides

33. Uber constantly looking for ways to fornicate drivers


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

31. Ride requests from riders with ratings that would get a driver deactivated! Seriously you expect me to pick up a rider at 2am with a 4.3 rating? Why not just puke in my own car! 34*


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> where drivers have been sent canned messages that have nothing to do with their concerns. ...does not have the capacity to do the job they are supposed to be doing, thus scamming the drivers to think they even actually get support.
> 
> Uber Support is MENTALLY ******ED!


Sounds like any given day ending in Y at the Social Security Administration.
And Veteran's Administration.
And DFAS.
And OPM.
And ... etc.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> Sounds like any given day ending in Y at the Social Security Administration.
> And Veteran's Administration.
> And DFAS.
> And OPM.
> And ... etc.


The public sector has been downsizing to cut costs in order to avoid tax increases. Each year, funds are misappropriated into projects not meant for fundamental use, so out sourcing work which was intended for government entities; in order to cut the high cost of government employee pay and benefits.

Now back to UBER ....


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

34.) Every paxhole that REEKS of weed, cigarettes, booze or horrible perfume/cologne. 

No one should smell so strongly of anything, that I have to air out my vehicle upon your exiting!

I’m so sick of having to search my car like the police to make sure that lingering weed smell isn’t from a forgotten nugget, before I take my kids to school in the morning. In fact, I’m tired of driving my kids around in the equivalent a cab. 

THIS IS MY PERSONAL VEHICLE, PAXHOLES!!


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Uber "support" worst I've ever experienced as either employee or customer


you are not an employee



Lee239 said:


> Adults letting kids under 18 use their account. So I get a ping leave my house, drive 6 miles and have to cancel with no cancel fee and drive back home for nothing, wasting my time and gas.


What are you doing at home? Get out and do the job.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Adults letting kids under 18 use their account. So I get a ping leave my house, drive 6 miles and have to cancel with no cancel fee and drive back home for nothing, wasting my time and gas.


Wait for the timer to time out cancel (other) and immediately send uber a message saying the rider was a minor. I get the fee every time.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Let's create a list of gripes! Come on and vent.
> 
> I'll start with #1, then the next poster lists #2, and so on...
> 
> .


35) We have listened to drivers (which they never did)

36) We have valued your time more (and now we value your miles less)

37) Uber: Tipping is not expected
Pax: Yea, I will tip you in the app
Me: Where is my tip?
Uber: Smirk



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *Those are lies!*
> 
> Support employees are NOT well educated, and the evidence shows with the canned messages. Canned messages are sent, because the sender's English skills are Sub-Par.


English is never my first language. Hence, I am not qualified to judge their English proficiency. Have said that though, I have had a very hard time understanding the Uber representatives on the phone. Is my English that bad? or they just have too strong accents?


----------



## May88 (Aug 24, 2018)

*


AuxCordTherapy said:


> 29. Do you have an aux cord? Can I play my music? (Proceeds to play degenerate rap music and wants to bump the volume up all the way).


*during a pool trip with other passengers in the vehicle who obviously find rap music irritating. Now watch your ratings plummet.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

35. Uber, what part of "NO THANKS" don't you understand?.

36. Getting a request from a pax you just 1* d 2 weeks earlier.

37. Getting a request from pax who 1*d you 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

38. Being asked the same 6 questions 10,000 times by 10,000 different pax.

This is not Uber's fault, but still...


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

39. The idiotic 5* rating system.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> 35) I have had a very hard time understanding the Uber representatives on the phone. Is my English that bad? or they just have too strong accents?


It's not *your* English. Trust.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

40. Since we're not employee's we are awarded with no benefits.
No paid vacations
No paid sick leave
No paid holidays
No Christmas Party
No health benefits
No 401K 

Yes! Sign me up!!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The old line "lower rates mean higher earnings."


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Allowing riders to sign up with their Facebook account! Seriously the rider name today was NY Finest. Not surprisingly rider rating of 4.3!

Drug dealer for sure that's a request denied!


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Adults letting kids under 18 use their account. So I get a ping leave my house, drive 6 miles and have to cancel with no cancel fee and drive back home for nothing, wasting my time and gas.


Demand a cancel fee or park at pick up until you can cancel. NOTHING FREE.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Enigma247 said:


> Allowing riders to sign up with their Facebook account! Seriously the rider name today was NY Finest. Not surprisingly rider rating of 4.3!
> 
> Drug dealer for sure that's a request denied!


Once I got a pax name that was nothing but emojis. That should definitely not be allowed.

"So how are you doing today, happy face, middle finger, heart, kissy face?"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

42.

I’m getting fat


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

43. PAX's bodily noises. Hacking cough, burps that smell of doritos, farts, talking etc etc


----------



## Ramblin' Rose (Sep 12, 2018)

In the middle of army base. Drop off PAX. Get pinged. Run around for 15 minutes trying to find PAX. ( this is only my second ride with Uber. Wanting to be a good little uber driver )
It keeps trying to send me into a restricted area where they are having maneuvers. I finally text PAX, he texts me back saying " I'm sorry, my phone butt dialed you." I cancell as a no show. There was no way to contact uber at that time. No cancellation fee!


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Ramblin' Rose said:


> In the middle of army base. Drop off PAX. Get pinged. Run around for 15 minutes trying to find PAX. ( this is only my second ride with Uber. Wanting to be a good little uber driver )
> It keeps trying to send me into a restricted area where they are having maneuvers. I finally text PAX, he texts me back saying " I'm sorry, my phone butt dialed you." I cancell as a no show. There was no way to contact uber at that time. No cancellation fee!


That reminds me:

45.) Calls to/from military bases.

Text from pax: "Do you have a base pass?"

Do you think I make enough money for that shit?! Call a cab, dude!

Also, drop-offs at bases during busy hours, when the gate line is CRAZY LONG. This also happens to be during prime airport times. Yeah, it's no problem to sit in this mile-long line then try to turn around after I drop you off at the gate. Grrr.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

MoreTips said:


> The old line "lower rates mean higher earnings."


...and, of course, the inverse of that... "Higher rates (for Uber only) mean lower earnings."


----------



## Ramblin' Rose (Sep 12, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> 45.) Calls to/from military bases.
> 
> ...





RoWode12 said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> 45.) Calls to/from military bases.
> 
> ...





RoWode12 said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> 45.) Calls to/from military bases.
> 
> ...


As far as base pass it was free on Bragg. Just to go in and show I'd to get it. Don't know about other bases.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Ramblin' Rose said:


> As far as base pass it was free on Bragg. Just to go in and show I'd to get it. Don't know about other bases.


Dropping off is never a problem, it's picking up a pax on base without someone having a valid milID. (I no longer have one.)

For U/L or cabs, it costs around $200 per year to go thru the necessary inspections here to get a base pass.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

#69 The only control we really have is whether to go Online & accept pings.
We can't set rates.
We can't see destinations.
Pings are controlled by algorithms.
Little to no recourse over serious matters.​


----------



## Ramblin' Rose (Sep 12, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Dropping off is never a problem, it's picking up a pax on base without someone having a valid milID. (I no longer have one.)
> 
> For U/L or cabs, it costs around $200 per year to go thru the necessary inspections here to get a base pass.


Oh wow.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Drivers who tell riders they pull in $300 every day and only work part time.

And

When driver from above quits ,10 drivers have now signed up because of the misinformation.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Delayed earnings information and payouts due to poor software from a so called tech company!

Pointless updates and changes from a egocentric new CEO trying to justify his enormous salary from underpaying the actual earners!


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

46. One word - CARSEATS


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

47. Everything


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> 47. Everything


48. Everything


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

#49 - Drive decent market all day 45 minutes away from crappy paying hometown market. Get back home and I still have enough left in me to drive locally another couple hours. Can't. Guaranteed to get trips back out of town, so I just turn off the app and go home. I could make more and Uber could make more if they'd just friggin' let me stay local for a couple hours at the end of the day. Give us some form of radius option.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

#50 when you turn off XL and select but the app still pings you with them


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

#51......this really happened to me this week.

Got a ping from a pax about 7 minutes away. Turned down what looked like a dirt road but actually went back to some small houses. Address was, let's say 216 Main Street. Drive up to where 216 is, woman and 2 dogs standing in her yard. I roll down my window all ready to say the dogs aren't coming in, but first I ask "Hi you called for an Uber?", she looked at me like I had 5 heads and said "No". I said "I'm looking for (male name)", and she said "no one lives here with that name".

So I apologize, back out of her driveway, and call the pax from the attached number (naturally). I tell pax "Hi this is your Uber driver, I am at 216 Main Street and the woman I talked to said she didn't order an Uber, so the address is wrong in the app, what is your address?" The guy says "well my address is 274 Main Street, but I didn't call an Uber, maybe someone hacked my account".

So the guy who answered the phone.....whose name matched the name on the ping.....said the address on the pickup that I went to that was on the ping was down the street from the address he actually lives at.....and said he didn't order the Uber, someone else must have hacked his account.

I said OK thanks (didn't even give the courtesy to apologize), hung up on him, drove down the street at a snail's pace towards the dropoff location longhauling as best I could, turned on my Lyft and DoorDash apps, about 30 seconds later got a DoorDash ping in that direction, drove past the dropoff location, ended ride, collected twice as much as I would have had I cancelled the ride.

Ethical? Who gives a fat rat's ass??

#52.........when you turn off the Uber Eats part of the app, but it "magically" turns back on and you get a ping for one, when you never ever do Uber Eats.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

53
Hearing how expensive the pox ride cost.
You check upfront pricing & see Uber took 50 percent of the fare even when you long haul it.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Passengers think it is OK to come out from their homes, only when we arrive.
I rate these people from 1 - 4 stars.
Waiting time 5 minutes is a joke.



JaysUberman said:


> 46. One word - CARSEATS


Worse than car seats, when passenger tries to get in the car with a child without a car seat.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pulledclear said:


> Body odor.


Try Old Spice Pure Sport.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RoWode12 said:


> Once I got a pax name that was nothing but emojis. That should definitely not be allowed.
> 
> "So how are you doing today, happy face, middle finger, heart, kissy face?"


Still easier to understand than Chineese or Arabic !


----------



## HolikDad (Jun 14, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> 21. Driving for 1970s taxi prices.


That's the truth, in the 90's before we could afford two cars I'd take a cab to work so my wife could keep the car sometimes. My job was only 2 miles away and it cost $5.


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> #52.........when you turn off the Uber Eats part of the app, but it "magically" turns back on and you get a ping for one, when you never ever do Uber Eats.


EXACTLY!! Referring back to my #49 complaint, another way Uber is costing us BOTH money. I keep hearing the Eats horror stories. There is absolutely no way I'd do Eats while driving in the greener pastures I mention above, but when I'm in my crappier hometown market, it's small enough and no building over 2 stories high (this is true. city ordinance) that I would have no problem doing Eats at all. But the thought of being forced to do it while out of town scares me so I simply have never signed up for it. We both lose for no reason. Bad business practice.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> 38. Being asked the same 6 questions 10,000 times by 10,000 different pax.
> 
> This is not Uber's fault, but still...


But we also ask the same questions to the passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HolikDad said:


> That's the truth, in the 90's before we could afford two cars I'd take a cab to work so my wife could keep the car sometimes. My job was only 2 miles away and it cost $5.


In the 70's i had 3 cars
A 69 plymouth satelitte -$20.00
A 72 pontiac Catalina -$300.00
A 65 G.M.C. truck -$500.00
No insurance Needed or Required then.

Buy em . . . Drive em.
Could afford a second or third car Then.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

#54

I'll tip on the app...


----------



## Live&Letlive (Sep 17, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> 3. Picking up pax. ANY PAX!!!


whats PAX?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Live&Letlive said:


> whats PAX?


Jargon for PASSENGER


----------



## Live&Letlive (Sep 17, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> 15. Pax who immediately decided the moment they got into yor car were going to screw you over with a 1* rating just because they can.


that shit hits me like a bullet and it ruins my whole day because if i get alot of those i lose the job then i cant pay of my car debt let alone make money for my self 



theLaw said:


> 21. _"Hey, I see that you're on your way. Can you hurry? I don't want to miss my flight."_.........(sound of driver cancelling ride).


ahahah i love tht sound in that situation


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Live&Letlive said:


> whats PAX?


The remnants of a Jax after being processed by Human Kidneys.
I.E. - slang for Past Jax= PAX


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

being an uber driver you are the lowest cast.


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

Jack Straw said:


> being an uber driver you are the lowest cast.


'Cast' has an 'e' on the end, so.... 'caste'.... so.... um....not sure where to go with that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If Uber would complete a Cost-Benefit Analysis on driver resilience and retention, then it would in-source fluent English call centers!
> 
> In Chattanooga, I know of at least a half of dozen call centers here that have multinational corporations over them. The call takers don't get paid much, but at least they are knowledgeable with creating solutions to problems.


Uber has no interest in creating solutions to DRIVER problems.

#(who knows, there are so many):

GPS directions coming from pax phone in back seat.

Which the pax then repeats.

When my GPS is showing exactly what both are saying.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber has no interest in creating solutions to DRIVER problems.
> 
> #(who knows, there are so many):
> 
> ...


Omg I HATE when they have their own gps on full volume. That's worse than a backseat driver.

Why in the hell would we need 2 Waze apps running at the same time, saying the same thing? Especially when I already know where we're going?

RAGE!


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

(assuming the caste post is 55)

56. When there's 150 ants at the airport holding cell (pig pen) and it takes 2 hours to get a trip, only for it to be a short one.

57. Pax that expect you to load their luggage and if you did that donkey move, you look like a complete dumbo because you didn't get tipped. Ironically, this is an airport problem more than a train station problem 

58. Pax that order an Uber at a shopping center with paid parking and refuse to get close to the curb of the road. Then they message you to tell you that they're at the curb of the store but don't offer to pay for you to enter the paid parking zone 

59. Pax in gated communities that don't bother to buzz you in or text you the code.

60. Pax that won't walk away from a stadium, arena, or any other sort of venue and expect you to sit in traffic for 30+ minutes so you can go fetch them.

61. Gassy pax

62. Pax that burn up the wait time by participating in PDA and wait until the last minute to get in the car

63. Male pax that try to show off to their floozy by being arrogant towards the driver and becoming back seat drivers or engage in PDA and make out sessions instead of sitting in the seat with their seat belt on. 

64. Passive aggressive backseat drivers. The ones that run a GPS silently and you only find out that they're staring at Google maps through glare.


----------



## Dash15767 (Feb 17, 2018)

20. "I'll tip you in the Ap!"


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

This Pit Bull is my comfort Dog!


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

3.75 said:


> (assuming the caste post is 55)
> 56. When there's 150 ants at the airport holding cell (pig pen) and it takes 2 hours to get a trip, only for it to be a short one.


Uhhh you wait 2 hours for a ride at an airport?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Passengers expect free sh*t


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Passengers expect free sh*t


...On a $3.19 fare.


----------



## Hrea Gentron (Sep 17, 2018)

19
Uber drivers who can't do math or count.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

AcesFull said:


> 'Cast' has an 'e' on the end, so.... 'caste'.... so.... um....not sure where to go with that.


yes, you're right, caste with "e".


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> 2. Fixing what ain't broken (new app).


I have noticed that the ability to locate your rider using Uber app Pin locator is not reliable, as it once was; it used to be that once you have arrived at the precise Pin area the Uber App would pop to the foreground, and the Uber Driver would use it to locate Rider.

After the latest Uber App Updates from a few months ago, the Pin Locator does not work consistently, anymore. For example, I have to take the time to zoom in to see where the Uber app shows me where the Rider is at, even then, the Uber app may not even show the Pin area once I zoom in anywhere near the preciseness it used to reveal it.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Driving to an Ubereats pickup 10 minutes away to find out the restaurant is closed then spending 10 minutes on support talking to jugdish to get my $2.50 payout for their terrible service! Do ubereats when it's super slow only. cancel most. 

I leave eats for the rookies and the old!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> 16. Pax who change the destination to the opposite direction when you're running a destination filter (and that's the only reason you accepted the request).


If Uber truly "had our backs" they would make it impossible for a pax to change destination while driver is on DF. I've had it happen and cancelled as soon as she did it, she wouldn't get out of my car even though Uber had already assigned her a new driver.



Lee239 said:


> Adults letting kids under 18 use their account. So I get a ping leave my house, drive 6 miles and have to cancel with no cancel fee and drive back home for nothing, wasting my time and gas.


Again, if Uber "had our backs" they would create an option where "unaccompanied minor" was the option and ding the account holder $5 just for being a jackass.



theLaw said:


> 21. _"Hey, I see that you're on your way. Can you hurry? I don't want to miss my flight."_.........(sound of driver cancelling ride).


And then comes "The Call" you don't answer.



BigBadJohn said:


> 20. Pax who orders Uber X knowing you drive a small compact but pax weighs more than your car. Even worse, there are multiple OVERSIZED pax wanting to cram themselves into a corolla.


That happened to me as a newbie. FOUR 350 pounders. Considering the area, I should have lurked my way into the parking lot to make sure they weren't overloaded with groceries in the least.



Lee239 said:


> Wrong, that's only if you have a commercial driver's license. Uber drivers only need regular licenses to drive


My car, my rules. No one drinks ANYTHING in my car now.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If Uber would complete a Cost-Benefit Analysis on driver resilience and retention, then it would in-source fluent English call centers!
> 
> In Chattanooga, I know of at least a half of dozen call centers here that have multinational corporations over them. The call takers don't get paid much, but at least they are knowledgeable with creating solutions to problems.


S-he is trolling us and I think quite hilarious at the same time!



RoWode12 said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> 45.) Calls to/from military bases.
> 
> ...


Same problem with long lines at events, local PD and event organizers have instituted pickup drop off zones for rideshare. Check these out and stick to it, there is NO REASON a driver should have to haul pax 2 mph anywhere for these cheap fares. It's the same reason you don't do drive-thrus. I'll do them if there are a couple of cars, but long lines? nope.



MoreTips said:


> Drivers who tell riders they pull in $300 every day and only work part time.
> 
> And
> 
> When driver from above quits ,10 drivers have now signed up because of the misinformation.


I tell the starry eyed victims of these liars the truth: they were telling you that so you'd sign on to Uber/Lyft under their name and they'd make money off of you. The truth is (in my town) we are paid only .65 per mile a rider is in the car. We are not paid to drive to pick you up, nor to drive back to town when we travel 100 miles away.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Let's create a list of gripes! Come on and vent.
> 
> I'll start with #1, then the next poster lists #2, and so on...
> 
> *1.) Drive thrus!!!! The answer is "NO!!!!" *I will not sit in this drive thru line for 15mins for free on a minfare! Wtf?! Screw over an eager Eats Driver if you want McDonalds at 3am.


I think it's the right thing to do. It's just a little customer service that don't hurt me none


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Live&Letlive said:


> that shit hits me like a bullet and it ruins my whole day because if i get alot of those i lose the job then i cant pay of my car debt let alone make money for my self
> 
> ahahah i love tht sound in that situation


That's why you "screen" your rides. Certain human types will always one star, if not 4. They live in miserable circumstances and are miserable, so they will take it out on you. Avoid those rides. Teens and minors - the best reason to enforce rideshare's ban on driving them. To clarify that point read:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/

If you can see a ride is at a school, pull over and cancel. The chance it's an adult would be about 1 in 100, so it's not worth the risk and you save some mileage at the same time.

Avoid grocery store runs: they expect you to load their groceries up for them and they are almost always short runs. Plus, they rarely tip and since they're doing that, they will downrate you because they feel guilty.

College students either downrate or don't rate at all and they're annoying as hell, so avoid colleges. Junior colleges not so much as far as I can tell (more grounded in reality I think).



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber has no interest in creating solutions to DRIVER problems.
> 
> #(who knows, there are so many):
> 
> ...


I normally drive with my ear bud in (though with Lyft that doesn't matter - not driving Lyft all that much now anyway), but if I get a backseat driver, I turn my ear bud off and let the app announce EVERY annoying turn so they can hear it.



RoWode12 said:


> Omg I HATE when they have their own gps on full volume. That's worse than a backseat driver.
> 
> Why in the hell would we need 2 Waze apps running at the same time, saying the same thing? Especially when I already know where we're going?
> 
> RAGE!


Some of use use google maps. I've tried waze but it annoys the hell out of me for whatever reason and I delete the app (I think it has to do with stopping the app when the ride is over). At any rate, each app will give a different route, for instance my google took me a LONG way around to getting to a mountain location compared to Uber's and the pax could tell that, but they said nothing until toward the very end. I hate Uber's app because the voice is excruciating. So I now mention the route to the rider to make sure it's okay.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

What number are we on?

66? Driving for free....

66a. to pick up someone who needs a swift kick in the nuts 

66b. to end up having to cancel the ride

66c. to end up having the ride cancelled on us.

66d. to give a minimum fare ride.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Baby mommas with infants, toddler's and young children that need a carseat. Then when rejecting them cancel and collect you're called every name in the book as you drive away from them.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> That's why you "screen" your rides. Certain human types will always one star, if not 4. They live in miserable circumstances and are miserable, so they will take it out on you. Avoid those rides. Teens and minors - the best reason to enforce rideshare's ban on driving them. To clarify that point read:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/
> 
> ...


Oh I just meant in general. Whether it's GMor Waze, someone will complain.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Uber:
"We got your back." Drivers disagree
"No need to tip."
"Tip is included in your fare."
The usual generic response everytime.

Pax:
-"Do you like driving for Uber?" You wouldn't be in my car if I didn't.
-"I'll tip you on the app." Fake News 99% of the time.
-Eats in the car without asking.
-Smokes/vapes in the car without asking.
-Back seat driving.
-Touching my stereo.
-Ask for aux cord immediately after emtering vehiche. Never said "hi, how are you doing?"


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

When Uber doesn’t pay me for a trip, (it’s still processing,) they send me 5 different responses that have NOTHING to do with my issue. 

The worst part is, I can’t even get mad and yell at them because there’s no actual person at the other end. 

FU Uber!


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Sit somewhere near a hotel at 4am for three hours hoping for a good airport run. Find out all the noob drivers a mile down are getting all of them even though you are closer.
> 
> Driving for Uber sucks.


And you get the asshole with luggage but he is just going 1 mile to another hotel!



IMMA DRIVER said:


> 23. College students: "can we fit just one more". "Johnny boy will get in the trunk"


Or just college students in general. Lazy, short ride taking, non tipping, mumble rap loving bastards!!!!



AuxCordTherapy said:


> 29. Do you have an aux cord? Can I play my music? (Proceeds to play degenerate rap music and wants to bump the volume up all the way).


I HATE THAT!!!! ALWAYS WANT TO PLAY SOME GARBAGE 2010 OR LATER MUMBLE RAP SONG ON FULL VOLUME!!!! AUTOMATIC 1 STAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Hawk Eye said:


> 43. PAX's bodily noises. Hacking cough, burps that smell of doritos, farts, talking etc etc


One noise I do like is the sound of someone pulling a $5 or $10 bill out of their wallet/purse!!!!



AcesFull said:


> EXACTLY!! Referring back to my #49 complaint, another way Uber is costing us BOTH money. I keep hearing the Eats horror stories. There is absolutely no way I'd do Eats while driving in the greener pastures I mention above, but when I'm in my crappier hometown market, it's small enough and no building over 2 stories high (this is true. city ordinance) that I would have no problem doing Eats at all. But the thought of being forced to do it while out of town scares me so I simply have never signed up for it. We both lose for no reason. Bad business practice.


Uber eats is trash in big cities with big buildings that have no parking or no driveway to sit in. And these lazy pricks ALWAYS want you to go up to their unit and they NEVER tip!!!! I also hate picking up at restaurants in areas with trash parking.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

67. (while my music from my phone is already playing)
Pax:Can I use aux cord? 
Me: I have no aux cord.
Pax: Can I connect to bluetooth? 
Me: My phone is connected so no.
Pax: Can you turn on the radio? 
Me: Blank stare*


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Carblar said:


> Uber "support" worst I've ever experienced as either employee or customer


----------

Lyft runs a close second


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

I hate when I have to pick up someone in a Uber pool and they dont walk to me on my side of street. Only Uber X i will come to pax side of street. Unless it was a busy downtown one way street


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

68. Any passenger who request a Pool/Shared ride, to or from the airport.


68.A Any passenger who requests a Pool/Shared ride.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

69. JZ/Beyond Say concert that was in town recently = pax wanting to be picked up at the randomest locations.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

70. Getting pulled over during a ride and the pax throws their bag of weed under your seat.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok...why didn't you guys get this...

It definitely should be in the top 10....8>)

Pax that leave concert at 5X...

Going only two miles to their car...

That they have conveniently parked...

At the nearest mall...sheesh....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Today, about noon, even tho I am still a bit weak from my hospital stay, I went out to Uber a bit. I was at the Shelton Corporate park when I got a ping from a ride about 2 miles away. The sky had opened up a few moments before and the rainfall was Biblical. I found the young girl at the Stop and Shop Plaza. She looked so grateful to get from out of the awning and then get into my car, I said to her: alright kiddo, where to?
"Across the street,,, I need to get to my second job and I just could not walk thru this rain and dodge cars and get there looking like a drenched rat!"
You know, I said in a quiet voice, I was just around the corner and this weather IS shit, so it's all good. But if I had driven 10 miles thru a monsoon to take a kid across the street I might, just might, be a little bit pissed off.
You'd have every right to be, she said, but I would still be a paying customer.
She got out and I terminated the ride, My pay came up: $3.00 even.
Paying customer my ass!


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I think it's the right thing to do. It's just a little customer service that don't hurt me none


Then you are part of the PROBLEM...


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Being asked," Could you maybe get some breakfast for an hour down the street, because I live in an area where it's hard to get the driver here and be able to make it to where I have to go on time otherwise I'll be an hour and a half early. So aren't you hungry or need some coffee, or just need to rest from all that driving?"

Because I'm just an Uber Driver what else do I have to do?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

74. When pax take money out like they are about to tip, but nope, they were just counting it.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Being sent to a closed resteraunt for a delivery then to get $2.40 if you spend 15 minutes on the phone with useless support then as soon as they cancel the order you get another request to the same resteraunt for a different customer! I mean could you waste anymore of my time!

Blame on resteraunt blame on driver and a refusal to provide email contact for the CEO because apparently the 200 million dollar man is to good to get feedback from a real driver! What other company will not provide a corporate email address!


This company is total garbage! Why can't I send an email to the man on my tv every 5 minutes telling me how he is making things better and how much Uber cares?

He cares about his crystal chandeliers and golden toilets nothing more!


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hawk Eye said:


> Uhhh you wait 2 hours for a ride at an airport?


Nope but I've talked to ants that do.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

One of my favorite rant threads!


Pax who walk out at 4:45
Pax who reek of weed so bad, the next pax can still smell it.
Every other pax "Is this your only job?" "Is it busy?" "Where you from?" "What high school did you go to?"
"This run is going to help you out tonight" on a $5 run
Not getting a run for 30 mins only to realise your car is not on rider app.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Carblar said:


> Uber "support" worst I've ever experienced as either employee or customer


That reminds me of the sign over the gate of the Dachau Concentration Camp: "Arbeit mach frei" (Work makes you free)


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Adults letting kids under 18 use their account. So I get a ping leave my house, drive 6 miles and have to cancel with no cancel fee and drive back home for nothing, wasting my time and gas.


Lyft will give you the cancel fee if you have them call you, and you complain. Don't know about Uber.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

When a pax is in your car requesting a ride, and the ping repeatedly goes to a driver 5 minutes away.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bus Bozo said:


> Lyft will give you the cancel fee if you have them call you, and you complain. Don't know about Uber.


The problem was that I think I didn't wait 5 minutes until after I had to cancel the ride for the kid. I thought at the time that underage was considered a fraudulent ride and a valid reason to be paid but since Uber are thieves they didn't charge the account holder and all I got was an 4 mile ride to pick him up and a 4 mile ride back home.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> The problem was that I think I didn't wait 5 minutes until after I had to cancel the ride for the kid. I thought at the time that underage was considered a fraudulent ride and a valid reason to be paid but since Uber are thieves they didn't charge the account holder and all I got was an 4 mile ride to pick him up and a 4 mile ride back home.


I don't wait the 5 minutes, just report underage and have follow-up call.....you won't get the cancel fee otherwise.


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

Mista T said:


> 11. "You guys get like 80% of the money, right?"


lmao Did you seriously just ask this? Uuuuummmmmm I delivered a $60 donut order THIS MORNING and was paid $5.82 for it

UBER EATS WOULD STARVE MY ENTIRE FAMILY IF MY WIFE DIDNT HAVE SUCH A GOOD JOB. DON'T DO THIS FULL TIME IF UNLESS YOU HAVE THE FOLLOWING BELOW:

OWN A **HYBRID** THAT GETS AT LEAST OVER 40 MPG MILES IN CITY
SINGLE
NO RENT
NO CAR PAYMENT
LIVE WITH PARENTS AND ++MOM BUYS GROCERIES++

If you have any of the above you will make BELOW MINIMUM WAGE......PERIOD!!


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> 74. When pax take money out like they are about to tip, but nope, they were just counting it.


Or just getting change out for the hotel valet.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

What number are we on??? You guys can't count???


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

exSuperShuttle said:


> What number are we on??? You guys can't count???


We lost count at 1 million!


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Enigma247 said:


> Being sent to a closed resteraunt for a delivery then to get $2.40 if you spend 15 minutes on the phone with useless support then as soon as they cancel the order you get another request to the same resteraunt for a different customer! I mean could you waste anymore of my time!
> 
> Blame on resteraunt blame on driver and a refusal to provide email contact for the CEO because apparently the 200 million dollar man is to good to get feedback from a real driver! What other company will not provide a corporate email address!
> 
> ...


You should consider quitting.


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

Why do people not follow the method. We are now at #78...

78) Beach passengers leaving your seats wet and sandy.

79) People eating in your car.

80) People leaving (and even hiding) their trash in your car.

This thread needs a 146:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-counting-thread.183153/page-9


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

81. Rude Airport Pax calling and describing their location without allowing you to speak and direct them to the correct location. Before you can guide them they say oh wait a second, hang up, and you watch them running back and forth on the app having no true clue where to go.

82. Pax running out to your car in a fast moving traffic lane where there is no safe location to stop- then as you are nearly rear ended trying to stop the pax taking forever to get into the car.

83. Pax throwing a bag into the car and running back inside.

84. Pax- Wow this is the perfect gig! Me- Well some days I make about 5 an hour- Pax- you aren’t hussling, my friend makes 3 k a month.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

85. When Uber decides to advertise and support using rideshare if you have a medical emergency. 

86. People who think Uber is an acceptable means of transportation to a hospital for medical emergencies.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

87. The sound of teeth grinding on the free hard candy you give out in a pathetic and desperate attempt not to get deactivated for low ratings coming from the back seat.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

88. Glad I don't give out hard candy so I don't find it later stuck to my seats...


----------



## Richi (Jun 29, 2015)

20). Uber does not provide any any detail information about customer complaints. I dislike the general comments that they send.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

exSuperShuttle said:


> 88. Glad I don't give out hard candy so I don't find it later stuck to my seats...


I thought uneducated conservatives were sister loving ********!

Either that or an oxymoron


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Encouraging riders to submit anonymous, false claims against drivers... by rewarding them with free rides.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

There is a lot of good stuff in here, some have been repeated when we should just "like" them... some are just comments.

89: Very inconsiderate people who couldn't care less about damaging your car. (Greasy clothing, mud caked shoes, putting greasy bags on leather seats, slamming the doors, scratching the doors, Putting on foundation powder, spraying perfume! and possibly some people who simply order uber just so they wont get their own cars dirty.) (Why I carry beach towels and a tarp and am not afraid to insist they use them if necessary.) I have only had one complaint about trying to keep my car clean. (It is mint.)

90: Reading about jaded drivers, drivers with a poor work ethic, drivers who steal from customers, and drivers that expect every ride to be a good one (have to do a few cheap rides to keep the service afloat to get good ones too. It is a mix,) ...Never let a rider put their own luggage in. So what if they have bags at walmart&#8230; do something nice for someone else. Spread a little kindness, it costs you nothing and should at least let you know you did your best. It really disgusts and sucks the life out of me to read *SOME* of the *ridiculous* complaints. Many are valid, but *some* are just toxic and unreasonable. * I hope I never become more like these types and this should be the number one reason to dislike being a Rideshare driver.*

It may be hard sometimes, but you should always try to do a good job and make the people want to continue to use the service so we continue to get work. Of course there are exceptions to the rule... no one should allow themselves to be abused... or put themselves into that kind of situation.


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

Enigma247 said:


> Driving to an Ubereats pickup 10 minutes away to find out the restaurant is closed then spending 10 minutes on support talking to jugdish to get my $2.50 payout for their terrible service! Do ubereats when it's super slow only. cancel most.
> 
> I leave eats for the rookies and the old!


The rookies and the old! Funny but terrible.



KK2929 said:


> ----------
> 
> Lyft runs a close second





Enigma247 said:


> Being sent to a closed resteraunt for a delivery then to get $2.40 if you spend 15 minutes on the phone with useless support then as soon as they cancel the order you get another request to the same resteraunt for a different customer! I mean could you waste anymore of my time!
> 
> Blame on resteraunt blame on driver and a refusal to provide email contact for the CEO because apparently the 200 million dollar man is to good to get feedback from a real driver! What other company will not provide a corporate email address!
> 
> ...


Even after their 180 days of change, 24-hour support appears to be fake news, as I read from a previous post, and what is the deal with these long wait times to see star ratings to tick-up a notch. UberEats is systematic of a problem Uber as a corporation has, which is this, an Uber Driver offline, and at home ordering via UberEats is a more valuable Partner.


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> 21. Driving for 1970s taxi prices.


Damn right funny but true.


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> ...Never let a rider put their own luggage in. So what if they have bags at walmart&#8230; do something nice for someone else.


No I will not lift other people's luggage and risk injury. Go to the airport take a large bag and jump onto one of those airport shuttles see if the employee helps you. Is he being mean or unprofessional by refusing, no, he is following company policy and not risking injury. Kindness is great but not at the risk of a blown out vertebrae.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Jrider9 said:


> No I will not lift other people's luggage and risk injury. Go to the airport take a large bag and jump onto one of those airport shuttles see if the employee helps you. Is he being mean or unprofessional by refusing, no, he is following company policy and not risking injury. Kindness is great but not at the risk of a blown out vertebrae.


My take on this comment if you are not physically able go to local social security office and apply for disability.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Jrider9 said:


> No I will not lift other people's luggage and risk injury. Go to the airport take a large bag and jump onto one of those airport shuttles see if the employee helps you. Is he being mean or unprofessional by refusing, no, he is following company policy and not risking injury. Kindness is great but not at the risk of a blown out vertebrae.


Hate it when people open my hatch without asking... sometimes it is the wrong person.

People tend to hit the rear bumper when trying to put stuff in the back and scratch the hell out of it.

I dont have to worry about injury. Most bags dont weigh over 50 lbs. If you have injuries... that is unfortunate... if not, dont be a wus. Most of us sitting for hours a day need a little exercise anyway.

Do what you can, if it is too heavy, they will usually offer to lift it or at least help. At least act like you want a tip.


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> Hate it when people open my hatch without asking... sometimes it is the wrong person.
> 
> People tend to hit the rear bumper when trying to put stuff in the back and scratch the hell out of it.
> 
> ...


Don't be a wus is great until you screw up your back. It takes just one bad lift and you are looking at not just time off but what could be a life long injury. I am fine living with an injury from a risk that I have calculated but not because others don't want me to be a wus. I help the elderly thats about it. I get great tips and explain the situation the the pax, they get it. If not screw it I have my health. I burst a vertebrae a few years ago for a simple lift and got screwed over by a contracting company, sorry if you all aren't familiar with how the world of independent contracting treats you when you get injured but disability from ss only goes so far. It's not worth a lifetime of problems.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Like I said... if you have an injury, that is one thing... but if not... putting the bags in the car should be something most healthy people can do. And yeah... Please lift smart. Sorry to hear about your back.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> 20. Pax who orders Uber X knowing you drive a small compact but pax weighs more than your car. Even worse, there are multiple OVERSIZED pax wanting to cram themselves into a corolla.


All of them with luggage; for XL, 6 of them, each with three pieces of luggage heavier than they are.



Marco Solo said:


> Can't believe pukers weren't in the top 10...
> 
> #28. Obviously drunken pax who assure you they're alright but puke in your car anyway.


With a sober friend sitting next to them, holding the plastic bags YOU gave them.



BigBadJohn said:


> 39. The idiotic 5* rating system.


Don't feel too bad, it were a 100 star rating system, you would be expected to maintain a 99.6 as well.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

91. They don't make bottle-sized Preparation-H pump dispensers! 
(after all, Ubering is a pain in the arse in multiple ways)


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

92.) The shame I feel whenever I have to list my source of income on any official document. 

93.) When a Pax asks, “so what else do you do besides Ubering?”I have nothing else exciting to tell them.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

When I am stopped in a parkinglot to take a break and the cops walk up to my car with lights and stickers and ask me what I am doing?

Ummm. Dealing crack officer. WTF do you think? Use those dectective skills!


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

Scott Singley said:


> lmao Did you seriously just ask this? Uuuuummmmmm I delivered a $60 donut order THIS MORNING and was paid $5.82 for it
> 
> UBER EATS WOULD STARVE MY ENTIRE FAMILY IF MY WIFE DIDNT HAVE SUCH A GOOD JOB. DON'T DO THIS FULL TIME IF UNLESS YOU HAVE THE FOLLOWING BELOW:
> 
> ...


 This applies to me for sure. I'm a failure to launch hence I'm living with my parents bicker all day upstairs. It's killing me inside.... But I have to do Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yam Digger said:


> That reminds me of the sign over the gate of the Dachau Concentration Camp: "Arbeit mach frei" (Work makes you free)


Should be a t on that.



Enigma247 said:


> My take on this comment if you are not physically able go to local social security office and apply for disability.


You clearly don't know how that works.


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

I know if you can't lift a bag you probably shouldn't be driving Uber and select a career where you sit at a desk and lift nothing heavier than a pen! I might also recommend a gym membership. 

Using proper lifting techniques there is no reason an injury should be suffered! In the rare case of a bag weighing over 50 lbs the rider will most likely take care of it anyway as they know they have a heavy bag and have been carrying throughout their trip!

Simply stated there are many jobs that require you to lift 50 lbs! I would definitely see U/L as one of those jobs.


----------



## Plain Wrap (Mar 1, 2018)

94) Cheap passengers at the airport. The ones when you offer to help with their luggage, cannot even look you in the eye, when they says they "Have it."

All to avoid feeling obligated to tip you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Enigma247 said:


> I know if you can't lift a bag you probably shouldn't be driving Uber and select a career where you sit at a desk and lift nothing heavier than a pen! I might also recommend a gym membership.
> 
> Using proper lifting techniques there is no reason an injury should be suffered! In the rare case of a bag weighing over 50 lbs the rider will most likely take care of it anyway as they know they have a heavy bag and have been carrying throughout their trip!
> 
> Simply stated there are many jobs that require you to lift 50 lbs! I would definitely see U/L as one of those jobs.


"Select a career"?

As if this is one? If it were, maybe drivers would be more willing to lift bags. But it's not. It's a "side hustle" even according to uber.

I fractured my back in 2008. All the "proper lifting techniques" in the world won't guarantee I won't throw it out by lifting something. The last time was when I bent over to scoop out the cat litter. I could barely walk for 2 weeks.

I don't remember seeing one ad for uber where it says "drive people and load their bags." I only remember "drive people."


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't remember seeing one ad for uber where it says "drive people and load their bags." I only remember "drive people."


It's an ad with subliminal messages! "_Drive people, load their bags, feed them water/gum/mints, cleanup their puke, smell their stench, accept their aggression, don't expect gratuity..._"


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Correct

As an added note Texans are like farts! They smell bad and never go back where they came from!



Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Select a career"?
> 
> As if this is one? If it were, maybe drivers would be more willing to lift bags. But it's not. It's a "side hustle" even according to uber.
> 
> ...


If you threw out your back scooping kitty litter.

A. Kill the cat
B. Side hustle into a wheelchair
C. Sitting in a car driving hours a day is foolish. (Very bad for your back)
D. Time to retire old timer

The path to reducing driver saturation is clearly require drivers to pick up heavy bags!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Scott Singley said:


> OWN A **HYBRID** THAT GETS AT LEAST OVER 40 MPG MILES IN CITY
> 
> If you have any of the above you will make BELOW MINIMUM WAGE......PERIOD!!


I cannot agree less with the < min. wage idea.

Are there any cars that can have 40mpg in city (Except Tesla..well that doesn't even count using electricity )???

I know my LS430/460 is always hungry for gasoline doing 16mpg city (Lexus figure VS my calculation is just 13mpg). When I know my sister's ES hybrid can have as high as 25mpg in city. I was like "this is the greatest technology advancement in this century!"



Enigma247 said:


> Correct
> 
> As an added note Texans are like farts! They smell bad and never go back where they came from!
> 
> ...


Mind your language. I bet your mouth is a lot stinkier than any landfills on this planet.

You are twisted thinking killing an innocent animal would bring an end to the problem.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> Baby mommas with infants, toddler's and young children that need a carseat. Then when rejecting them cancel and collect you're called every name in the book as you drive away from them.


I was reported as racist (I'm far from it) and they suspended my account immediately. I had to argue back and forth with them, said look at my record, etc. NOW, I take a photo of the "situation" so they can see what the scoop is.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I was reported as racist (I'm far from it) and they suspended my account immediately. I had to argue back and forth with them, said look at my record, etc. NOW, I take a photo of the "situation" so they can see what the scoop is.


That case I'll take photos of my both mix children daughter half black/white and son half half Spanish and white. I know that may not hold but really! If I was called a racist I'll slap a ***** (female dog)


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Let's create a list of gripes! Come on and vent.
> 
> I'll start with #1, then the next poster lists #2, and so on...
> 
> *1.) Drive thrus!!!! The answer is "NO!!!!" *I will not sit in this drive thru line for 15mins for free on a minfare! Wtf?! Screw over an eager Eats Driver if you want McDonalds at 3am.


I'm usually paid 5 cents for waiting 15 minutes or longer . I stopped waiting . Why is it such a problem getting paid for your waiting time ?
Check your waiting time that you got paid for . No matter how long you wait, it's 5 to 10 cents . I'M SERIOUS .



RoWode12 said:


> 18.) "You're going to have to wait-I'm not ready! You weren't supposed to be here yet." (The F'n app lets you track me in REAL TIME!!!!! Have fun waiting for another Driver to accept your call and NOT cancel!)
> 
> 19.) [the flipside to #18]. "I ordered my ride late AF, I'm late to work now!!!! so I'm going to blame YOU for my failure to manage mylife like an adult, Uber Driver!"


That's what they do............blame you for being late even tho it's their fault for leaving way late to make it to their destination on time and oh, i forgot .....I'll tip you on the app ! Ha ha what a crock of lies .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> I was reported as racist (I'm far from it) and they suspended my account immediately. I had to argue back and forth with them, said look at my record, etc. NOW, I take a photo of the "situation" so they can see what the scoop is.


Would they be amenable to dashcam video in a situation like this?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> I'm usually paid 5 cents for waiting 15 minutes or longer . I stopped waiting . Why is it such a problem getting paid for your waiting time ?
> Check your waiting time that you got paid for . No matter how long you wait, it's 5 to 10 cents . I'M SERIOUS .


It would literally be more profitable to pick up change in the parking lot, than to be paid by Uber to wait in that same parking lot.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

_101 Reasons To 'Strongly Dislike' Being an Uber Driver_

I strongly dislike your use of strongly dislike.

I prefer the term mildly perturbed.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> _101 Reasons To 'Strongly Dislike' Being an Uber Driver_
> 
> I strongly dislike your use of strongly dislike.
> 
> I prefer the term mildly perturbed.


I prefer the term wild psychotic outburst.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> I prefer the term wild psychotic outburst.


Liiike doooood, don't go WPO on me bro. Like seriously. No moe WPOs, hear me? Where's mi brewski, bra?


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I cannot agree less with the < min. wage idea.
> 
> Are there any cars that can have 40mpg in city (Except Tesla..well that doesn't even count using electricity )???
> 
> ...


He wouldn't have to bend over to empty litter box!

And what language offended you?


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

Bottomline is this company deserves every lawsuit it gets for promising pay and rarely DELIVERING IT



Enigma247 said:


> He wouldn't have to bend over to empty litter box!
> 
> And what language offended you?


----------

